# Fell at a restaurant tonight



## Hard2Gain (May 9, 2012)

I had one of the best leg days I've ever had today. I did 6 sets of squats and set a PR on my last one with 630x3. My legs were really shot by the end to say the least. 

Afterwards I had to go out to dinner with some family. I was walking to the restroom and everything felt fine. Out of nowhere my legs gave out and I hit the ground right in the middle of the restaurant! A few workers rushed over and wanted to call an ambulance. I had to explain to them I was fine and just worn out from the gym. Extremely embarrassing and kind of hurt!


----------



## chicken wing (May 9, 2012)

Damn bro that sucks. Glad your ok bro


----------



## bah1a (May 9, 2012)

OMG That is a LOT of weight.  I can't even imagine working my legs so hard that I'd fall over. I guess I don't work hard enough!  Haha

I worked legs today too.  (I've been at my gym 14 years and don't know the names of the exercises or machines, but I always lift.  Never do classes.)  There is one machine you sit at and push weights sort of up and out.  Like doing isolated squats, but from a sitting position.  I pushed 360x4 today.  My legs could have done more, but my back hurt a little, so I decided not to push it. I thought that was pretty good (for a girl.) Next time I'll add 45 or 50 more and see how that goes.  I'm not trying to "build". I just work out for strength.

Hope you're legs feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 9, 2012)

340x4 is a whole lot for a woman, I'm impressed! 

Be careful working out Just for strength. Its a good way to hurt yourself especially on cycle. I learned that one the hard way with a pretty bad chest injury that still haunts me.


----------



## bah1a (May 9, 2012)

Good point!  I'm not on cycle now, but will be soon.  I actually work out to maintain strength, tone, and bone mass.  You need to push yourself to keep your bones strong, especially important for women.  I'll be sure not to overdue it, but I can't be whimpy either.  That's just a waste of time (or just playing) at the gym.


----------



## DJ21 (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit that's crazy!

I almost fell down the stairs at the gym after a leg workout, I had to grip on to the railing!


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 9, 2012)

bah1a said:


> Good point!  I'm not on cycle now, but will be soon.  I actually work out to maintain strength, tone, and bone mass.  You need to push yourself to keep your bones strong, especially important for women.  I'll be sure not to overdue it, but I can't be whimpy either.  That's just a waste of time (or just playing) at the gym.



Whats the cycle look like? How many cycles have you ran?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 9, 2012)

Dam bro that's alot of weight ! Good on ya man , next time make sure you have no plans after you squat a elk ! this way you can relax in the lazy boy and if you do get spaghetti legs you wont have to explain yourself ha  

I googled it lol

http://www.elkplanet.com/elk facts.htm


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit bro!!!   Is like to see those wheels on ya bro.  In a super Homo way.  Lol


----------



## Georgia (May 9, 2012)

You know when you had a good workout when....


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 9, 2012)

I would
Def consider falling an accomplishment


----------



## Lulu66 (May 9, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Holy shit bro!!!   Is like to see those wheels on ya bro.  In a super Homo way.  Lol



Damn herm u dont waste no time.

I havnt hit the floor after legs, but i do puke doing dls about every time on my max single rep@620


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 9, 2012)

I've been hitting my legs really hard over the last year or so. I've gotten them pretty damn strong but still not happy with the overall look. I won't show anything off till I'm happy with it.

I never thought of falling being an accomplishment but thats a great way to look at it bro!!


----------



## Jada (May 9, 2012)

Happy ur ok man.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2012)

ive done things like that before....


----------



## jennerrator (May 9, 2012)

bah1a said:


> OMG That is a LOT of weight.  I can't even imagine working my legs so hard that I'd fall over. I guess I don't work hard enough!  Haha
> 
> I worked legs today too.  (I've been at my gym 14 years and don't know the names of the exercises or machines, but I always lift.  Never do classes.)  There is one machine you sit at and push weights sort of up and out.  Like doing isolated squats, but from a sitting position.  I pushed 360x4 today.  My legs could have done more, but my back hurt a little, so I decided not to push it. I thought that was pretty good (for a girl.) Next time I'll add 45 or 50 more and see how that goes.  I'm not trying to "build". I just work out for strength.
> 
> Hope you're legs feel better tomorrow.



Great job! I used to workout for strength...now it's all looks!


----------



## Hurt (May 9, 2012)

Damn H2G that is some serious weight brother, I would take that fall with PRIDE! You earned it! haha


----------



## Mr P (May 9, 2012)

sue the resturant say u slip and fall


----------



## mike4563 (May 9, 2012)

I fell over once, when i was 5. 

serious tho, great strength man, i hope some day ill be hitting that kind of weight. Theres only one guy ive ever seen do anything like that in the flesh, he squats 300kg for 8reps, but he is like Britain's strongest man or something.. literally.

Anyway my point was if you did that in my gym, you would have an audience..


----------



## bah1a (May 10, 2012)

I haven't run any cycles of anything (yet).


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 10, 2012)

mike4563 said:


> I fell over once, when i was 5.
> 
> serious tho, great strength man, i hope some day ill be hitting that kind of weight. Theres only one guy ive ever seen do anything like that in the flesh, he squats 300kg for 8reps, but he is like Britain's strongest man or something.. literally.
> 
> *Anyway my point was if you did that in my gym, you would have an audience..*



I find it awkward when people I don't know watch me do sets. Unless she's hot! lol 

Seriously though I get to pushin around some serious weight, especially when I'm on cycle and I feel like people are mean muggin me. It's most likely envy or something I should be flattered by but it bothers me when people stare.

It seems like there are 2 diff kinds of lifters out there. Those that lift for themselves and those that lift for others. I'm not out there to impress anyone but myself. I don't even share my PR's with anyone but you guys and even thats not to impress anyone. Just throwing this out there. If any of you guys are doing any of this for anyone but yourself the training, dieting, supplements, and especially gear. You are setting yourself up for failure, it will not last!


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 10, 2012)

bah1a said:


> I haven't run any cycles of anything (yet).



Well whenever you start please log it on here! I'd love to stay updated and I'm sure others would as well. Besides it helps when you have a whole army of us pushing you along lol.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 10, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Damn H2G that is some serious weight brother, I would take that fall with PRIDE! You earned it! haha



Even with all that weight I can't get my legs to look like those sexy tree trunks!! WTF bro I'm a little jealous


----------



## Hurt (May 10, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Even with all that weight I can't get my legs to look like those sexy tree trunks!! WTF bro I'm a little jealous



Thanks brother! I don't know man, they just grow what can I say haha!


----------



## mike4563 (May 10, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I find it awkward when people I don't know watch me do sets. Unless she's hot! lol
> 
> Seriously though I get to pushin around some serious weight, especially when I'm on cycle and I feel like people are mean muggin me. It's most likely envy or something I should be flattered by but it bothers me when people stare.
> 
> It seems like there are 2 diff kinds of lifters out there. Those that lift for themselves and those that lift for others. I'm not out there to impress anyone but myself. I don't even share my PR's with anyone but you guys and even thats not to impress anyone. Just throwing this out there. If any of you guys are doing any of this for anyone but yourself the training, dieting, supplements, and especially gear. You are setting yourself up for failure, it will not last!


 

couldn't agree with you more brother. if there's one thing that I fucking hate more than anything its loud mouth dick head show offs. got a few of those at my place too.

oh and you would never catch me staring, I like seeing some serious weight being moved but I wouldnt want to make anyone feel uncomfortable.


----------



## DADAWG (May 10, 2012)

i crushed a chair at a mexican restaurant one night , some collage boys thought it was funny until the very large and very angry man got up lol.


----------



## mike4563 (May 10, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> i crushed a chair at a mexican restaurant one night , some collage boys thought it was funny until the very large and very angry man got up lol.


 
College boys - RUUUUUUUNNNN!!!


----------



## bah1a (May 11, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Well whenever you start please log it on here! I'd love to stay updated and I'm sure others would as well. Besides it helps when you have a whole army of us pushing you along lol.



gh came in today!  Yahoo!  Took 3 weeks. Seemed longer.  Starting it in the am.


----------



## jennerrator (May 11, 2012)

bah1a said:


> gh came in today!  Yahoo!  Took 3 weeks. Seemed longer.  Starting it in the am.



will PM you tomorrow morning lady and answer all your questions


----------



## Solid Snake (May 12, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I find it awkward when people I don't know watch me do sets. Unless she's hot! lol
> 
> Seriously though I get to pushin around some serious weight, especially when I'm on cycle and I feel like people are mean muggin me. It's most likely envy or something I should be flattered by but it bothers me when people stare.
> 
> It seems like there are 2 diff kinds of lifters out there. Those that lift for themselves and those that lift for others. I'm not out there to impress anyone but myself. I don't even share my PR's with anyone but you guys and even thats not to impress anyone. Just throwing this out there. If any of you guys are doing any of this for anyone but yourself the training, dieting, supplements, and especially gear. You are setting yourself up for failure, it will not last!



I know what you mean about an audience...it's just awkward. Whenever I throw 6 plates on each side for deads it seems like the whole place stops to watch. Some are envious but I know most of them are just thinking I'm on steroids...which is true so I can't really be mad about it.


----------



## bah1a (May 16, 2012)

bah1a said:


> gh came in today!  Yahoo!  Took 3 weeks. Seemed longer.  Starting it in the am.



Today is the 6th day on the gh.  Started low (1iu) and will work up to 1 1/2 or 2ius.  I don't feel any difference at all.  Nothing.  Too soon I'm sure.  I wonder what differences I'll notice, (if I do.)  Keep you posted.

Bah1a


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2012)

bah1a said:


> Today is the 6th day on the gh.  Started low (1iu) and will work up to 1 1/2 or 2ius.  I don't feel any difference at all.  Northing.  Too soon I'm sure.  I wonder what differences I'll notice, if I do.  Keep you posted.
> 
> Bah1a



Yeah, a bit early...think the two things I most noticed was skin and midsection


----------



## bah1a (May 19, 2012)

What kind of difference did you see in your skin?  And midsection?  I'm hoping that someone starts to ask me "what's different?"  Nothing yet. Only 1.5 weeks.  Time to reorder..........  It took tooo long to get it and it will be gone before I know it.

Have a great weekend!

B.


----------



## jennerrator (May 19, 2012)

bah1a said:


> What kind of difference did you see in your skin?  And midsection?  I'm hoping that someone starts to ask me "what's different?"  Nothing yet. Only 1.5 weeks.  Time to reorder..........  It took tooo long to get it and it will be gone before I know it.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> B.



Yep, thats the only thing...but a kit at 1iu should last a while..that's what I'm doing right now

Skin looks better color wise, I have always had nice skin as I am anti-sun and have used good products since I was in my early 20's but something about the gh just gives it a glow. As for the midsection...pretty much slimming but that could also be diet and training...lol..and the biggest I forgot to say is RECOVERY...fucking amazing

Have a great weekend lady!


----------



## bah1a (May 22, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Yep, thats the only thing...but a kit at 1iu should last a while..that's what I'm doing right now
> 
> Skin looks better color wise, I have always had nice skin as I am anti-sun and have used good products since I was in my early 20's but something about the gh just gives it a glow. As for the midsection...pretty much slimming but that could also be diet and training...lol..and the biggest I forgot to say is RECOVERY...fucking amazing
> 
> Have a great weekend lady!



Wonderful........ thanks!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm glad ur good bro. I fell a few weeks ago but I was hammered


----------



## RISE (Jun 7, 2018)

Good for you brother.  I've almost done that, except it was mid piss at the urinal.


----------

